# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  بحـث عن آيات بها تمييـــزٌ

## فارسة النحو

السلام عليكم إخواني وأخواتي،،،
أرجو منكم مشارتي موضوعي وتعطيره بأفضل ما لديكم ...
أنا لدي بحث في باب التمييز وأريد شواهد من القرآن الكريم عليه.
فمن لديه آيات جاء فيها تمييزٌ فليدلو بدلوه، ولو حتى بآية.
وأنا لكم من الشاكرين،،،
(أملي بكم يا رواد الألوكة بعد الله)

----------


## أُفكِّر

عزيزتي هناك طريقة سهلة وعملية

حملي أي مؤلَّف فيه إعراب للقرآن
وابحثي عن كلمة تمييز 
وستظهر لك كل الآيات التي بها تمييز

سأحاول وأعود لك

----------


## أُفكِّر

: *]إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا[* [التوبة:36]. وقوله: *]إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا[* [يوسف: 4].
*وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً[* [البقرة: 51]. وقوله : *]إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ[* [التوبة:80]. 
 *وَإِذْ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ**[* [البقرة: 60].
*وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ْ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا**[*     [الأعراف: 160].
*]**عَلَيْهَا تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ**[*[المدثر:30] فذهب معظم النحاة والمفسرين إلى أن التمييز – في هذه  الآية – محذوف، و التقدير: ملكاً أو خازناً([1]).    


 التمييز بعد الأعداد من (*ثلاثة...إلى العشرة*). قال تعالى: *]**سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا**[* [الحاقة: 7]. وقوله تعالى: *]**وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا يُصْلِحُونَ**[* [النمل: 48]. وقال أيضاً: *]**فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إذا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَة**[* [البقرة: 169]. وقوله تعالى: *]**عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَةَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا**[* [القصص: 27].
*فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ**[* [البقرة : 234]. 

وقال أيضاً: *]**يُمْدِدْكُمْ* *رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ**[*  [آل عمران: 125].
*وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاثَ مِائَةٍ سِنِينَ**[* [الكهف:25].
*]**قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً**[* [الكهف:103]. 
*وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ**[* [البقرة: 228].

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

أختي الكريمة : الأمر سهل ، كل اسم منصوب بعد (أفعل) للتفضيل يكون تمييزاً : أنا أكثر منك مالاً وأعز نفراً 
أيضاً كل اسم منصوب بعد العدد يكون تمييزاً: رأيت أحد عشر كوكباً  وهكذا... ابحثي في القرآن

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

الأخت عبدلية : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أين التمييز في هذه الآيات:*فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إذا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَة**[* [البقرة: 169]. وقوله تعالى: *]**عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَةَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا**[* [القصص: 27].
*فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ**[* [البقرة : 234].
*وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ**[* [البقرة: 228]. 
*وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاثَ مِائَةٍ سِنِينَ*....وغيرها التي ذكرتها
أرجو التوضيح؟!

----------


## أُفكِّر

(*سبع سنابل*) في قوله تعالى: *]**مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ* *[*.  [البقرة: 261]
*]**وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ**[* [يوسف: 43 ].          
*انطَلِقُوا إِلَى ظِلٍّ ذِي ثَلاثِ شُعَبٍ لا ظَلِيلٍ وَلا يُغْنِي مِنْ اللَّهَبِ**[* [المرسلات : 30 - 31] .


تمييز كم وكأين:

*]**كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ**[*      [الدخان: 25]، وقوله أيضاً *]**وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ**[* [القصص: 58].
*]**وَكَمْ قَصَمْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ كَانَتْ ظَالِمَةً وَأَنْشَأْنَا بَعْدَهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ**[* [الأنبياء:11].
*]**كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ فَنَادَوْا وَلاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ**[*     [ ص: 3 ]. 
*أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الأَرْضِ كَمْ أَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ**[*  [الشعراء: 7].
*وَمِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ جَعَلَ فِيهَا زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْن**[* [الرعد: 3].  
*وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ**[*. [آل عمران: 146].
*فَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ فَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا وَبِئْرٍ مُعَطَّلَةٍ وَقَصْرٍ مَشِيدٍ**[* [الحج: 45] .
*وَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ وَإِنَّ يَوْمًا عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ**[* [الحج: 47].
*]**فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَه**[* [الزلزلة: 7] وقوله أيضا *]**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمْ مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ ذَهَبًا وَلَوْ افْتَدَى بِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ**[* [آل عمران: 91].

[color=#000000 ! Important](سبع سنابل) في قوله تعالى :] مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم [ [البقرة : 261]] وقال الملك إني أرى سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات [يوسف : 43]. انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب لا ظليل ولا يغني من اللهب [المرسلات : 30 حتي 31] تمييز كم وكأين :] كم تركوا من جنات وعيون [[الدخان : 25] ، وقوله أيضا] وكم أهلكنا من قرية [[القصص : 58]. ] وكم قصمنا من قرية كانت ظالمة وأنشأنا بعدها قوما آخرين [الأنبياء : 11]. ] كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن فنادوا ولات حين مناص [ص : 3]. أولم يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم [الشعراء : 7]. ومن كل الثمرات جعل فيها زوجين اثنين [[الرعد : 3]. وكأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله وما ضعفوا وما استكانوا والله يحب الصابرين [. [آل عمران : 146]. فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد [الحج : 45]. ولن يخلف الله وعده وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون [الحج : 47]. ] فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره [[الزلزلة : 7] وقوله أيضا] إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا ولو افتدى به أولئك لهم عذاب أليم وما لهم من ناصرين [آل عمران : 91]. وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل [[البقرة : 187][/color]

----------


## أُفكِّر

> الأخت عبدلية : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> أين التمييز في هذه الآيات:*فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إذا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَة**[* [البقرة: 169]. وقوله تعالى: *]**عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَةَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا**[* [القصص: 27].
> *فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ**[* [البقرة : 234].
> *وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ**[* [البقرة: 228]. 
> *وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاثَ مِائَةٍ سِنِينَ*....وغيرها التي ذكرتها
> أرجو التوضيح؟!


______________________________  _

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

الأخت عبدلية كل ما ذكرته وكان مجروراً هو مضاف إليه وليس تمييزاً ؟!
أرجو الانتباه إلى ذلك بارك الله بجهودك.

----------


## أُفكِّر

هذا أحد أنواع التمييز أخي الكريم
وبابه تمييز العدد
وإن كان إعرابه مضافا إليه

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

> السلام عليكم إخواني وأخواتي،،،
> أرجو منكم مشارتي موضوعي وتعطيره بأفضل ما لديكم ...
> أنا لدي بحث في باب التمييز وأريد شواهد من القرآن الكريم عليه.
> فمن لديه آيات جاء فيها تمييزٌ فليدلو بدلوه، ولو حتى بآية.
> وأنا لكم من الشاكرين،،،
> (أملي بكم يا رواد الألوكة بعد الله)


هناك برنامج لإعراب القرآن الكريم وبه إمكانية البحث  يمكن تحميله من هذا الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?beiy1jjjlts
قد يحتاج البرنامج لإعادة تاريخ الجهاز إلى ماقبل 2002

----------


## فارسة النحو

أسأل الله أن يبارك بجهودكم وينير قلوبكم بطاعته.
وشكرًا لك أخي عادل على هذا البرنامج.

----------


## المواضب

(و كفى بالله وكيلا) و ما شاكلها

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

حملوا كتاب *"دراسات لأسلوب القرآن الكريم"*
*وستجدون حاجتكم فيه*
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3526

----------

